# Anne Hathaway: "Nackt sehe ich aus wie ein Alien"



## Mandalorianer (22 Dez. 2010)

*Oben ohne Szenen erinnern sie an "Total Recall"
Anne Hathaway: "Nackt sehe ich aus wie ein Alien"​*

Dass Anne Hathaway (28) in ihrem neuen Film Love and other Drugs alle Hüllen fallen lässt, dürfte jetzt wirklich jeder wissen. Sie hatte deswegen extra auf die Nacktheits-Klausel in ihrem Vertrag verzichtet. Doch im Nachhinein scheinen ihr diese Szenen doch nicht so ganz zu gefallen, denn nun meint sie, dort sehe sie aus wie ein Alien.

„Ich habe mir ernsthaft Sorgen gemacht, die Leute könnten bei meinen Oben-ohne-Szenen an den Film „Total Recall“, also an einen Alien erinnert werden“, scherzte sie in einem Interview mit Cover Media. Daraufhin zog sie ihr Schauspielkollege Jake Gyllenhaal (29) damit auf, der angeblich sehr erstaunt war, dass sie* „eigentlich sechs Brüste hatte“.*

Das wollte Anne dann aber doch nicht auf sich sitzen lassen und schoss zurück. Denn Jakes Brustbereich sei noch ungewöhnlicher als ihr eigener. „Ich rede doch auch nicht darüber, wie viele Brüste du hast, Jake. Ich dachte wir wären uns einig, dass wir diese Sachen privat halten.“
*
Ich nehm sie auch mit 3 Brüstenhappy010
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (22 Dez. 2010)

Alien? Ob das was für Gollum ist?  *duckundwech*


----------

